# Terrassenbau ca. 50m²



## Henni-Hennsen (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
hier mal was neues von meinem Teichbau und umzu.
Bin gerade dabei unsere Terrsasse zu bauen. Es ist nicht ganz so einfach wie man sich das so vorstellt. 
Die Vorarbeiten waren echt hammer anstrengend. Man sollte denken wenn die Vorarbeit getan ist und sie vernüpftig ausgefürt hat sollte es mit dem verlegen der Diehlen recht schnell gehen, aber Pustekuchen!!!!
Es ist teilweise zum Verzweifeln!!! Ich habe mir das Holz extra vom Fachhändler bestellt und da sollte man denken das man vernüftige Ware bekommt aber nix da so viele Diehlen eingerissen oder völlig Windschief, richtig schlecht!!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Die Vorarbeiten haben wir an einem Tag geschafft, die Lattung auch nur die Diehlen was am Ende liegt haben wir in zwei Tagen geschafft. Morgen gehts weiter!!!


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Moin Henni,

ist ja ne ganz schöne Fläche... 

Aber sag mal - läst man zwischen den Dielen nicht gewöhnlich nen Spalt?  Es schaut so aus, als lägen sie dicht an dicht. Du hast sie ja sogar noch mitm Spanngurt zusammen gezurrt...

Und wegen der Dielen im allgemeinen - hast du deinen Fachhändler mal drauf angesprochen? Und was hat er zu der Lieferung gesagt?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo, stell doch mal Bilder ein von den Dielen die Dir nicht gefallen. 
Du musst immer dran denken, das ist ein Naturprodukt und das Holz was Du verarbeitest wächst in der Nähe des Äquators, ist also meist "wechseldrehwüchsig" da sind in gewissem Rahmen verzogene Bretter normal, vor allem, wenn man so lange Bretter (ich tippe mal ca. 4 meter ?) am Stück verbaut. Aber dafür gibts ja die Spanngurte. Manchmal hilft auch schon ein Brett einfach nur zu drehen und andersrum einzubauen.
Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen sind auch Risse im Holz vollkommen normal. Siehe HIER

viele Grüße 

Wuzzel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

guten morgen 

die bilder kommen mir soooo bekannt vor, wir haben vor ca. 3 jahren eine holzterrasse in ähnlicher größe gebaut.  was für eine holzsorte hast du gekauft? 

wie meine "vorschreiber" ja schon gesagt haben, schiefe und verzogene bretter sind normal, da hilft wirklich oft schon das drehen des bretts oder wenn es gar nicht passen will, ein anderes nehmen und das "schiefe" passt nen stück weiter dann wunderbar. 
wenn die risse und löcher in den brettern allerdings ZU heftig sind, dann würde ich diese ausschuss-dielen zur seite legen und dem fachhändler zurück geben, "krumm und schief" ist natur und damit normal........... gerissen, gebrochen usw.. ist meiner meinung nach "schrott". 

die sache mit den abständen zwischen den brettern würde mich auch interessieren,  wir haben damals reste unserer küchenwandfliesen als "abstandshalter" zwischen den brettern benutzt und werden das wohl für unser zweites holzdeck (soll im herbst oder nächstes frühjahr entstehen) ähnlich machen, allerdings planen wir da diese verbundwerkstoff-holzdielen zu verbauen. 

ach ja, nicht vergessen: natürlich wollen wir auch fotos der fertigen terrasse sehen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Henni,
da hast du ja eine ganz schöne Fläche.
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren unsern Freisitz mit Garappa Dielen verlegt, was hast du 
für Material? (schaut ähnlich aus).
Wie bereits Joachim schreibt, sollte eigentlich immer ein Spalt zwischen den
einzelnen Dielen sein ( ca. 2 - 4 mm).
Also mir hat damals mein Fachhändler das so gesagt.
Denn ansonsten bekommst du bei starken Temperaturschwankungen Probleme.
So ein Tropenholz "geht" zwar nicht so viel wie einheimische Hölzer, aber ein
bischen  ist immer drin.
Bei mir waren sie auch nicht 1000% aber es hielt sich wirklich in Grenzen.
Anbei ein Bild von meiner Terasse
LG Markus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hi Henni,

was hast Du denn genau für Holz genommen ? Ein Vlies hast Du auch unter dem Kies vor der Verdichtung gelegt ? Musstest Du eigentlich einen Bauantrag stellen ? Und wird diese Fläche auch als Regenwasserablaufdings wie es ja bei Dächern ist, von der Stadt mitberechnet werden ? Gefälle Richtung Teich hast Du gemacht ?

Die Abstände zwischen den Dielen hätte ich mit 3 oder 5mm Fliesenkreuzen gemacht. Bei uns kann man sich die Lärchenbretter selbst aussuchen und dann einwickeln und transportieren lassen. Bei dem m2 Preis lohnt sich der Aufwand sicher.

Viel Erfolg noch 


 ist denn mit deiner Filteranlage alles ok ? ich kenne diese zwar nicht, finde jedoch das wasser etwas grünlich ?


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo zusammen,
um die vielen Fragen mal eben zu beantworten.

Es handelt sich um Siebirische Lärche in 5,70m länge. Die Diehlen wurden mit BankiraiÖl behandelt. Es ist mir bewusst das es sich ein Naturprodukt handelt nur wenn man Ware bestellt in 5,70m oder auch 2,50m will man auch die Längen verarbeiten können und nicht 0,30m, 0,50m oder gar 1,20m abschneiden müssen. Bild von der tollen Quallität seht ihr unten.

Zwischen den einzelnen Diehlen ist sicherlich beim verlegen ein Abstandshalter vewendet worden. Es sind immer zwischen den Diehlen 6mm Luft. Ohne den Spanngurt hätten wir die Diehlen teilweise nicht zusammen bekommen.

Die Terrasse fällt zum Teich hin ab das das Wasser beim Regen nicht ans Haus läuft ist eigendlich auch logisch.
Ne eine Dachrinne kommt bestimmt nicht an die Terrasse und einen Bauantrag habe ich auch nicht gestellt, warum auch!?
Ein Vlies unter die Terrasse habe ich nicht gelegt, da die Fläche schon seid vielen Jahren da lag und sie vom Hausvorbesitzer mit Split verdichtet worden ist und von Unkraut weit ind breit nicht zu sehen ist. Mal schaun wie lange es dauert bis der erste grüne Halm durch die Diehlen kommt .

Hier wie gesagt ein paar Bilder von der tollen Quallität der Materials:


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Ach das wichtigste habe ich ja völlig vergessen, troz der nicht so tollen Quallität sind wir heut ein ganzes großen Stück weiter gekommen. Morgen wird die Terrasse wohl fertig werden. Genau richtig zum Wochenende  !!!


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Henni,

 den Spalt konnte man halt nicht sehen und die Gurte ließen schlimmes vermuten .

Frage: Warum hast du das Holz mit dem Bankirei-Öl geölt? Der Farbe wegen oder bringt das bei der Sib-Lärche wirklich "Punkte" (Vorteile)? Hast du keine Angst, das Teile des Anstrichs in den Teich gelangen (abgewaschen bei Regen)?

Aber zum Holz würd ich als Laie auch sagen: das ist dann mal keine 1. Wahl...  (Da freu ich mich schon, wenn ich unsere "Mini-Terasse" denn mal baue (3,5x3,5m) auf das Dielenholz... :shock )


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo,

ein wunderbares Streitthema diese Holzterassen

Einige Anmerkungen meinerseits:

1. Sibirische Lärche stammt meist aus Raubbau und ist in der gleichen Resistenzklasse wie unsere einheimische Lärche und __ Douglasie. Einen großen Unterschied zu Douglasie hast du ja schon bemerkt: Sib. Lärhe neigt extrem zum verziehen.

2. Es könnte passieren, dass das Öl ausgewaschen wird und teilweise im Teich landet. Ob es in für den Teich schädlichen Mengen passiert bleibt abzuwarten.

3. Die Rillen sind bei Weichhölzern wie Lärche eher kontraproduktiv, da sie schnell kaputt gehen und das Holz noch mehr splittert.

Ich habe seit nun zwei Jahren eine Fläche aus Douglasie liegen, einfache Bretter, in keinster Weise behandelt, keine Rillen. Nur die Kanten abgerundet. Seit dem verlegen habe ich an der Terasse nichts mehr gamacht, außer Fegen und drauf sitzen. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Heiko,

ist ja interessant  Was hast du für die Bretter bezahlt und wo hast du sie geordert?  Ich denke ja mal, das die Bretter preiswerter sind als die Dielen?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo,
 wenn das nur die vier Bretter sind mit Rissen, denk ich ist das bei der Menge tolerierbar, 
wenn Du mein Kunde gewesen wärest, hätte ich Dir Bretter wie auf Bild 1 oder 2 anstandslos umgetauscht, den Rest vermutlich eher nicht, bzw. wenn dann aus Kulanz. 
Beim Holz darf in jeder Sortierung auch ein gewisser Anteil der schlechteren Sortierung sein. 
Es ist eben ein Naturprodukt. Wer das nicht will geht auf WPC (Wood Plastic Component) Produkte. 
Lärche hätte ich jetzt nach den ersten Bildern nicht gedacht. Wobei gerad die Lärche für Reissen und schwinden bekannt ist. Hättest Du vielleicht eher ein Thermoholz genommen. Wenn die Bretter die so krass sind wie auf den Bildern weniger als 10 % ausmachen, dann ist diue Qualität so schlecht nicht. Und die von Dir genannten Krümmungen sind absolut im Rahmen des üblichen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Joachim, das macht kaum einen Unterschied, ob Du "strukturgehobelt" oder "glatt gehobelt" nimmst. Die Menge Holz bleibt das gleiche und somit der Preis auch annähernd. 
Derzeit sind überall Preiserhöhungen abzuzeichnen, bei allen Produkten, die in Dollar gehandelt werden teilweise ueber 30 % . Der Markt ist extrem knapp bei Tropenhölzern, weil die Preissituation fuer die nächste Saison so unklar ist ordert kaum einer große Mengen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das:


> Derzeit sind überall Preiserhöhungen abzuzeichnen, bei allen Produkten, die in Dollar gehandelt werden teilweise ueber 30 %



Würde ich für mein Produkt auch gern mal behaupten können ... 

Und was kostet nun zB. __ Douglasie 3m glatt gehobelt / gerillt?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Eine Diele zwischen Euro 2,50 und 6,10  je laufmeter je nach gewünschter Qualität für die Diele 25x145  vereinzelt solls auch mal ANgebote unter 2 Euro geben. 
Für die 6  Euro erhälst Du TOP Ware 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

@ Joachim

Ich habe sie mit dem Öl behandelt weil ich dunkles Holz haben wollte. Ja man hätte auch Massaranduba, Bankirei, Garappa, Kambala, Merbau oder weitere Holzarten nehmen können, aber wenn man da auf den Preis schaut und die Menge die ich benötige kommt man so auch zum Ziel.
Nö Angst habe ich nicht das von dem Öl in den Teich fließen kann. 

@ Wuzzel

Das sind ja nicht nur vier Diehlen gewehsen die so aussahen. Die eine war natürlich due Ausnahme der riesen Riss, aber bei vielen waren viele Risse vorhanden und man musst halt viel wegschneiden nur gut das ich zum teil auch kurze Diehlen brauchte.
Mir gehts ja auch imgrundegenommen ums Prinzip. Wenn man was bestellt und dafür viel Geld bezahlt dann möchte man auch etwas vernüftiges geliefert bekommen und dein Satz " Beim Holz darf in jeder Sortierung auch ein gewisser Anteil der schlechteren Sortierung sein" kann ich nicht zustimmen. Dann muss die Sortierung ausgeschrieben sein I, II oder III. Meiner Meinung nach sollte bei der Sortierung I nahe zu alles perfekt sein, bei Sortierung II darf schon die ein oder andere Diehle mit Fehlern dabei sein und bei Sortierung III naja muss ich nicht viel zu schreiben.
Noch mal eben zum überlegen, wenn du das Bild unten für üblich hältst, naja dann haben wir wohl sehr unterschiedliche Ansprüche was Quallität angeht.


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo,
ich habe meine Douglasien Dielen im örtlichen Sägewerk gekauft. Das Holz kommt aus der Gegend hier. Ich habe es rfrisch eingeschnitten gekauft und dann ein Jahr lang trocknen lassen. Die Abrundung habe ich selbst angefräst. 

Was die Dielen gekostet haben, kann ih dir nicht mehr sagen. Es war für mich jedenfalls die günstigste Lösung, obwohl ich als Gewerbekunde bei den örtlichen Holzhandlungen einkaufe.

Eine Preisanfrage direkt beim Sägewerk lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Henni, 
sorry es geht hier nicht um meine oder Deine Meinung sondern um das was handelsüblich ist und vergiss nicht, wir reden über ein Naturprdukt. Hast Du denn die Ware vorher nicht mal angeschaut beim Händler ? 
Also ich versuch mit jedem Kunden ans Lager zu gehen und zu zeigen was da so liegt, dann gibts im nachhinein solche Diskussionen nicht.  Für ne Terrassendiele in der Länge ist so ein Verzug vollkommen normal.  Wir (und viele andere Händler auch) weisen auf diese Eigenschaften deutlich im Katalog hin. Wenn Du in die Preisregion 6 Euro gehst bekommst Du Holz, das ist eigentlich von der Qualität her eher für Dielen für den Innenbereich geeignet. Aber ein so langes Brett wirst Du da nicht finden, weil es das einfach gar nicht in den Längen so perfekt in einem Baum gibt, wie für solche Selektiven Produkte gewünscht. 

Aber was sagt denn Dein Holzhändler ? Hast Du den mal gefragt ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

@Wuzzel
Lieferst du auch nach L ? 

Ich mein, wennich jemals den Unterbau vom Unkrautbefreit und vorbereitet haben sollte - dann such ich nen zuverlässigen Lieferanten.... 

@Heiko
Wir haben aber gar kein Sägewerk hier - hier wurde schon "long, long ago..." der meiste Wald verbaut, - heizt, oder sonst was. Leider.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Ich liefer auch nach Leipzig... die Speditionen fahren ja heute überall hin. 

Damit es nicht um Meinungen geht hab ichs mal eben nachgeschaut. Es sind bei Güteklase I z.B. Krümmungen erlaubt 2 cm pro lfm. d.h. bei einer 5,70 Diele sind sogar bei Güteklasse I  noch 11,4 cm Krümmung zu tolerieren. Nie vergessen... wir reden über ein Naturprodukt mit natuerlichen Eigenschaften.
Meist dürften die Dielen aber weit unter der erlaubten Toleranz liegen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo,

sorry, wenn ich jetzt mal ganz blöd frag, aber: hast du die bretter nicht verkehrt herum gelegt? Meine, die ich für den Steg genommen habe (heimische Lärche), sahen an der Unterseite so aus, also so tiefe grobe Furchen, die Oberseite war fein gerillt. :?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

also ich find glatt besser als gerillt wenn man einen schattigen Platz hat, mein Nachbar hat solch einen und da bleibt einfach immer etwas Feuchtigkeit und *Flugdreck* in den Rillensomit eine wunderbare Mooswachstumsgrundlage. Echt komisch da denkt man an eine Antirutschhemmung und dann sowas.

Ist das ein aus OSB Platten erbautes Häuschen Heiko ?


----------



## rafa (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Grüß euch allesamt,

also ich habe vor 2 wochen in meinem Garten ca. 18qm WPC Dielen verlegt, und selbst bei diesen war eine oder zwei bei,die leicht gekrümmt waren. Viel mehr probleme hatte ich bei der unterkonstruktion. Die ging teilweise 3,5m über den teich, da biegen sich die balken schon leicht durch (überlege wo ich mir da ein gestell schweißen kann  ) und waren auch ineinander verdreht, das war deutlich schlimmer als ne krümmung :evil


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo,


69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Ist das ein aus OSB Platten erbautes Häuschen Heiko ?


Was meinst du

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Ich habe gestern meine Terasse gebaut die ist zwar nur 3 x 3 m aber der Holzkauf war drotzdem sehr anstrengend. Habe bei Hornbach die gleichen Dielen gekauft nur Europäische Lärche und mit seitlicher Nut wird deshalb gemacht das der Verzug nicht so stark ist denn bei verschiedenen Oberflächen grobe und feine Riffelung ist ein Verzug ja vorprogramiert. Ich habe 2/3 der Dielen aussortiert und habe mir die Mühe gemacht nur die schönen rauszusuchen. Bei dem Holz für die Unterkonstruktion war es das selbe ca 2/3 komplett verzogen bis ca 6 cm auf 3m länge. Die Sibirische Lärche hat sicherlich noch mehr verzug da sie ja viel schneller wächst und bei Holz sagt man ja je langsamer es wächst desto besser die Qualität. Ich würde aber Lärche auf keinen fall mit Douglas Tanne ( __ Douglasie) auf ein Level stellen da Lärchenholz sicherlich um einige strapazierfähiger und wasserfester ist. Ich habe zwar riffelgehobelte Douglasie schon mehrere Jahre im Garten ist aber mit gleichaltriger Lärche nicht zu vergleichen. Anbei noch ein Foto von meinen Steg ist aber nur zur Hälfte fertig da ich bei den restlichen Teil der über das Wasser geht die Unterkonstruktion aus Aluprofilen schweiße.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was meinst du
> 
> ...



Sorry Heiko, hab mich mit dem Namen vertan und meinte den Henni.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

@ Wuzzel

Mein Holzhändler sagt da noch nicht viel zu er muss erst den Bericht schreiben dann gehts zum Chef und der wird mir sagen was passiert. ( Eventuell Preislich oder oder oder)
Ne ich habe mir die Ware nicht vorher angeschaut, weil ich davon ausgehe wenn man bei Holzhändler bestellt das man vernüfptige Ware bekommt.
Ja, da kann nun bestimmt noch viel länger drüber reden, aber Du vertritts Deine Meinung ich meine.
Wir sind heute fertig geworden und es schaut sehr gut aus.

@ austriacarp

Da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen. Europäische Lärche ist im gegensatz zu siebirischer Lärche schnellwüchsig. Die siebirische Lärche wächst in den Sommermanaten fast genausoviel wie in den Wintermonaten. Demnach sind die weicheren Jahresringe kaum größer als die härteren Jahrringe. Auch der Hartzanteil ist bei siebirischer Lächer höer als bei der europäichen Lärche.

@ 69pflanzenfreund69

Ja die Hütte im Hintergrund ist mit OSB Platten belegt. Das Untergestell betseht aus einem Holzgerüst.

Bilder folgen morgen von der fertigen Terrasse. Habe heute keine Lust mehr Bilder zu amchen und sie reinzustellen.
Also dann bis morgen und alles mit Humor nehmen.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und geniest das fantastische Wetter.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Auch wenn ich nerve, ich vertrete in dem Fall nicht meine Meinung, sondern gebe nur das wieder, was z.B. ein Gutachter noch durchlassen würde. 
Wenn ich die Bretter kaufen würde würd ich mir als Kunde auch schöneres Ware wünschen, so gute Ware ist aber, wie bereits gesagt, zu den am Markt meist erzielbaren Preisen gar nicht machbar und die von Dir größtenteils geschilderten holztypischen Merkmale ist (mit einigen Ausnahmen) durchaus handelsüblich und entsprechend der Sortierkriterien sogar für Güteklasse I  zu tolerieren. 
Das ist nicht meine Meinung, das ist entsprechend deutscher Rechtssprechung ! Wenns um meine Meinung geht sollte jeder für wenig Geld das Beste kaufen können ohne jeden Makel !  

Natuerlich möchte jeder Kunde gerne Ware, die weit über den handelsüblichen Sortierkriterien ist. Dann darf man aber kein Naturprodukt kaufen, oder muss wenn so viel bestellen, das man selber noch sortieren kann, oder man muss auf Exklusivprodukte zurückgreifen, die dann eben 6 Euro kosten und sogar da gibt es hier und da holztypische Erscheinungen, die vom Verbraucher gerne als Fehler beanstandet werden, aber typisch für das Produkt sind. 

Verstehst Du was ich meine ? Für einen Käse aus Roquefort stellt z.B. Schimmel auf der Oberfläche auch keinen Grund zum reklamieren dar. Beim Brot schon. 

Was für eine Sortierung hast Du überhaupt gekauft ?  

Aber es freut mich das in der Regel bei meinem Arbeitgeber zumindestens das Beschwerdemanagement in den meisten Fällen recht flott zu laufen scheint  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich verstehe schon seid Deinem ersten Bericht was Du meinst.
Es ist auch völlig ok was Du teilweise geschrieben hast und was Gutachter durchlassen oder was nicht kann ich Dir nicht sagen und will ich auch gar nicht.

Ich habe siebirichen Lärche Sortierung I bestellt sonst würde ich auch gar nicht reagieren bei dieser Ware!!!
Nun gut, wir sind heute fertig geworden wie vorhin schon geschrieben und ich bin mit dem Ergebniss zu frieden.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Hallöchen nochmal zusammen!!!

So, nun ist es fürs erste geschafft.
Es war wie man lesen konnten nicht immer ganz einfach aber wir haben es dann doch geschafft.
Sind richtig zu frieden mit dem Ergebniss.
Nun schaut selber.


----------



## austriacarp (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Terrassenbau ca. 50m²*

Ich habe von mehreren Seiten gehört (Tischler und Zimmerleute) das die europäische Lärche grosteils hochwertiger ist als die sibirische kann mann übrigens auch googeln. Genauso findest du auch auf dieser Seite das man Lärchenholz nicht einlassen soll da es auch unter der Lasur grau wird und das fleckig werden kann.

Der Raubbau an Sibirischer Lärche wird gefördert durch die enorme Nachfrage. Das Märchen um deren erhöhte Dauerhaftigkeit spielt dabei eine fatale Rolle. Tatsächlich ist die heimische Lärche sogar aus niederen Lagen der sibirischen in der Dauerhaftigkeit völlig gleich zu stellen, die aus dem alpinen Standort ist in der Dauerhaftigkeit noch besser. Warum dann also Lärche aus Sibirien?

Weil man sie offen unter den Augen des Staates mit großem Profit aus einer fast menschenleeren Naturregion raubbaumäßig holen kann! Ohne Nachfragedruck ginge das nicht. Das Image ist hilfreich, das Märchen von der erhöhten Dauerhaftkeit...


http://www.holzfragen.de/seiten/laerche.html


----------

